# Afflatus Chapter 1 Strings: A Review



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 26, 2019)

Strezov Sampling has produced a string library that stands up to the competition. Let's discuss some of the content that lies within.


----------



## goalie composer (Jun 26, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Strezov Sampling has produced a string library that stands up to the competition. Let's discuss some of the content that lies within.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Chris!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 26, 2019)

goalie composer said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Chris!


Appreciate you watching, thanks!


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 28, 2019)

Great review as always. Thanks!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 28, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Great review as always. Thanks!


Thank you!


----------

